# Air Bags for a gbody



## BigRob1983 (Jun 27, 2010)

Im gettin ready to bag my regal and I was wondering what everyones thoughts were on what type and brand of bags work best for the front and rear


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigRob1983_@Jan 12 2011, 06:37 PM~19578758
> *Im gettin ready to bag my regal and I was wondering what everyones thoughts were on what type and brand of bags work best for the front and rear
> *


well what are you looking for.Do you want a good quality bag, or are you on a budget??I have Slam Specialties re7's all around, and love them.Customer service is great too.


----------



## BigRob1983 (Jun 27, 2010)

Cost really isn't an issue. I have a dealer account at lowrider depot so I get a price break off retail


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

what ever you do don't buy your stuff from airbagit.com(bullshit)


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigRob1983_@Jan 12 2011, 07:48 PM~19579545
> *Cost really isn't an issue. I have a dealer account at lowrider depot so I get a price break off retail
> *


then Slams :biggrin: you going to hop it?


----------



## BigRob1983 (Jun 27, 2010)

No not gonna hop but still want it to be fast


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Slam Specialties RE7's


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigRob1983_@Jan 12 2011, 03:37 PM~19578758
> *Im gettin ready to bag my regal and I was wondering what everyones thoughts were on what type and brand of bags work best for the front and rear
> *



IMO,

to me the "best products/parts" for air suspention that i've used... 

OASIS or VIAIR (dual 480) compresser, slam bags RE/HE 7's or 8's, any aluminum tank, PARKER or GC dual speed A.K.A. "STEALTH VALVES" 3/4" or 1/2", AVS roller rocker 9 switch box, and hydraulic hoses...

also i havent bought from "CCE" or "AAC" 

as for the "BEST" bags?

IMO, 

slam specialties RE/HE 7's up front RE/HE 8's out back

if you plan to run nitrogen or above 200psi go with the HE or XS bags

hope this helps


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

anybody got any recommendations as far as what to get,dont need fast bags or what not just want more traction/better launches off the line..only want to do the rear and be able to slam it when parked and tuck my 24s..note the car has 600-750 horsepower i wanna get rid of the adjustable competition engineering shocks


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rob i have that 1/2" I.D. parker hose for sale to.I can cut you off what you need.It will be quick it would be the equivalent as to running 5/8" plastic DOT hose

As for the rear upper bag s i'm running slam HE8's but you could run the RE's if your not planing on going over 200psi.Also i I'm gonna give Jason the measurements on what i had my rear cups at.It layed rear low.As in the axle bump stop was hitting frame when i was dropped

An i have a 9 switch roller rocker switch box for sale to.I could do all of it as a package deal


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 13 2011, 07:53 PM~19592945
> *anybody got any recommendations as far as what to get,dont need fast bags or what not just want more traction/better launches off the line..only want to do the rear and be able to slam it when parked and tuck my 24s..note the car has 600-750 horsepower  i wanna get rid of the adjustable competition engineering shocks
> *



24x?? any pics?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jan 14 2011, 02:20 AM~19593603
> *24x?? any pics?
> *


24x10 6 inch lip,im notching the rear soon so i can fit some slicks for the track and make some money :biggrin: 

another question,are the rear brackets bolt-on or weld-in?


----------



## robncheal (May 12, 2010)

Can I request a full side pic? Loving that shade of blue!


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 14 2011, 01:27 AM~19594102
> *24x10 6 inch lip,im notching the rear soon  so i can fit some slicks for the track  and make some money :biggrin:
> 
> another question,are the rear brackets bolt-on or weld-in?
> ...


the "upper cups" are bolt in, "lower mount" you could bolt them in (i've seen guys use muffler clamps) or weld them in...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498541
Upper bag cup's in a g-body
^^thats baggedout81^^

Regal Laying Frame
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545241
^^suicideregal^^ i'm on this thread also ^^

11"s</span> will you have enuff room to tuck the rim after you mini tub it?
http://www.turbobuick.com/forums/brakes-su...i-tub-pics.html


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jan 14 2011, 03:19 PM~19597893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats real fuckin clean :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 13 2011, 11:53 PM~19592945
> *anybody got any recommendations as far as what to get,dont need fast bags or what not just want more traction/better launches off the line..only want to do the rear and be able to slam it when parked and tuck my 24s..note the car has 600-750 horsepower  i wanna get rid of the adjustable competition engineering shocks
> *


In this application i would lean toward a "Sleeve bag"

http://www.ridetech.com/store/suspension-s...ear-system.html


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

I have these same Mounts raw. I will add them to our site tomorrow.
Im not sure why they always get removed. Probably because a lot of people also like slams.

I also think the sleeve is the way to go, especially with big wheels. (more stroke)


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 14 2011, 12:41 PM~19598069
> *In this application i would lean toward a "Sleeve bag"
> 
> http://www.ridetech.com/store/suspension-s...ear-system.html
> *





> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Jan 14 2011, 01:50 PM~19598649
> *I have these same Mounts raw. I will add them to our site tomorrow.
> Im not sure why they always get removed. Probably because a lot of people also like slams.
> 
> ...



SORRY FELLA'Z,

BUT THEY DONT GIVE MORE "STROKE"

"AIRRIDE/RIDETECH" SPEC/INSTRUCTIONS SAY,

11. DRIVE HEIGHT ON THIS AIRSPRING IS 8.5"-9" TALL. 

MAXIMUM EXTENDED HEIGHT IS 12". 

MINIMUM COMPRESSED HEIGHT IS 4.5". 

ALLOWING THIS AIR SPRING TO EXCEED THESE DIMENTIONS WILL CAUSE FAILURE.

THE SHOCK ABSORBER AND FACTORY BUMP STOP SHOULD KEEP THE AIR SPRING WITHIN THESE LIMITS.


OK SO,

MAX/EXTD @ 12" -MINUS- MIN/CMPS @ 4.5" = 7.5" OF STROKE...

NOW THE SLAMSPECIALTIES BAG RE/HE 8'S ARE,

MAX/EXTD 12" -MINUS- MIN/CMPS 2.8" = 9.2" OF STROKE... 

AND NOT TO MENTION THEY HAVE A BUILT IT BUMP STOP AND WILL LET YOU SIT 1.7"</span> LOWER THEN THE "SLEEVE BAG" THAT'S ALMOST 2"s LOWER...

THIS IS ONE OF THE REASONS WHY I DIDNT USE THEM (<span style=\'color:red\'>SLEEVE BAG) IN 99-PBLMS!...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jan 14 2011, 10:01 PM~19600601
> *SORRY FELLA'Z,
> 
> BUT THEY DONT GIVE MORE "STROKE"
> ...


Sorry bro but in my opinion,a smaller bag is the right case.When your talking HP aka Hose power
is what you need.From a stock suspension stand point.I've talked to cats that run these g-bodys w/ that much HP.All they wnt is the "hook up" an out the box or hole.Dont think he's wanting the low an go thing.But hey what ever

Actually allot of g-body guys that run hight horse power or a for example fox bodes run a bag inside spring.Just to stiffen it up when the torque twists it has more traction to the ground.So the springs not flexing an it will grab an bite down tire wise


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i honestly dont need to mini tub,since theyre 24s they wont need so much travel in either direction,im not trying to go that low like the granny posted,i need the performance and stability which sometimes calls for a stiffer ride when i need it..launching and hooking off the line is my main priority also i have a trunk full of music with 2 xs batteries and all the extra weight makes my rear feel more sluggish

i currently have the air lift bags which go inside the coil and although theyve helped me out alot,i need the extra support and stiffness a bag can offer me ....

soon ill be making some rear suspension upgrades and this was on my list,either this type of setup or go with the spohn adj. rear drag bars along with some bracing...i appreciate all the input and when i make up my mind ill be back over here asking for guidance once im ready and positively sure what i want


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 14 2011, 09:51 PM~19603060
> *Sorry bro but in my opinion,a smaller bag is the right case.When your talking HP aka Hose power
> is what you need.From a stock suspension stand point.I've talked to cats that run these g-bodys w/ that much HP.All they wnt is the "hook up" an out the box or hole.Dont think he's wanting the low an go thing.But hey what ever
> 
> ...



well i'm not going to get into whos opinion is correct...

BUT!,

i will state/show some facts/SPEC's!










http://www.jegs.com/i/Ridetech/029/9000900...roductId=757151
HENCE WHY I WENT WITH THE SLAMSPECIALTIES BAGS OUT BACK :thumbsup:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 15 2011, 01:06 AM~19603447
> *i honestly dont need to mini tub,since theyre 24s they wont need so much travel in either direction,im not trying to go that low like the granny posted,i need the performance and stability which sometimes calls for a stiffer ride when i need it..launching and hooking off the line is my main priority also i have a trunk full of music with 2 xs batteries and all the extra weight makes my rear feel more sluggish
> 
> i currently have the air lift bags which go inside the coil and although theyve helped me out alot,i need the extra support and stiffness a bag can offer me ....
> ...



http://www.hrpartsandstuff.com/
they have a huge sway bar i plan to buy..

http://www.umiperformance.com/catalog/inde...d515j441k9deuo6
^"adj coil over" and you can get custom spring rate! from these guys^

she got 3 optimas, 4pairs of 6.5 / 2 4 chan amps, and 2 amps for the 18"DD sub ..


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

To each there own i quess.I just know what all of hot rod guy i've talked to are using an havent really heard any complaints


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rob heres w/ Slam HE8's in locked up

Old brackets.Now there a bit taller so i could fit the ALCon 1/2" 90 fitting on


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 15 2011, 08:05 AM~19604919
> *To each there own i quess.I just know what all of hot rod guy i've talked to are using an havent really heard any complaints
> *



yaH!,

"TO EACH HIS OWN" 

and thats what makes it a "ONEOFFCUSTOMS" product :rimshot:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Horrible topic :uh: 






















J/k, already puttin in work on that reagl, good to hear, cant wait to get cruisin with ya this summer killa


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i have qa1 adjustables,tubular top and bottom a arms up front,as for my rear end i have a ford 9,the 8.5 is a great rear end but all the money i had in it and still made noise so i built a ford 9 thats basically bulletproof,the competition engineering shocks out back are garbage,only reason i didnt go qa1 on the rear was because i had to weld/fab up brackets for my rear discs so i figured id tackle all of that together which has lead me to this point......depending on what will work best for my application will ultimately help me decide but once i start on it ill post up some updates


----------



## BigRob1983 (Jun 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Jan 15 2011, 02:49 PM~19606204
> *Horrible topic  :uh:
> J/k, already puttin in work on that reagl, good to hear, cant wait to get cruisin with ya this summer killa
> *


Yeah puttin in work. im ready to cruise to bro!


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 15 2011, 11:55 AM~19606225
> *i have qa1 adjustables,tubular top and bottom a arms up front,as for my rear end i have a ford 9,the 8.5 is a great rear end but all the money i had in it and still made noise so i built a ford 9 thats basically bulletproof,the competition engineering shocks out back are garbage,only reason i didnt go qa1 on the rear was because i had to weld/fab up brackets for my rear discs so i figured id tackle all of that together which has lead me to this point......depending on what will work best for my application will ultimately help me decide but once i start on it ill post up some updates
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Jan 14 2011, 01:10 PM~19596018
> *Can I request a full side pic?  Loving that shade of blue!
> *


x2 Nice wheels!


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

wut happened to progress on this build  

dug through some old photos and found my ghetto air ride setup like 10 years ago, all my buddies doin mini trucks and I was always a car guy, so had to bag the regal, as you can tell I went as cheap as possible, haha, setup wasnt finished in these pics, 1/4" manual valves wernt my thing, went to juice shortly after 





























Before tearin it down....


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

^^^ Time for this car to make a comeback ^^^ :0


----------

